# Wolf Army



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Hi All

Am in the process of creating a wolf Army that will be 2000 points in total,but am doing it in 750 point blocks,the first pictures I have are of the Grey Hunter that will be the backbone of my force,whatever the point cost,unfortunately I have 3 more to go before the first squad is complete and would like peoples opinions of them please. Obviously I will add as and when I can but don't always get loads of time to paint(poor excuse I know).


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

PS

Any tip you have on doing highlights would be appreciated,its the thing I find hardests to do on power armour.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Sexy mate! And I'm DA fan so you know your doin good. I'm just tinkering in high lights myself check tutorials for them there are some good ones. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad, not much highlighting done though from what the pics picked up, if there is any


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Highlights*

There is highlights on things like the wolf pelts,weapons,and banners, but only really any good at dry brush highlighting which is why I am ok at things with texture to it. I am gonna do my marines like this so I can field a painted army and then look for a tutorial on highlighting power armour and add battle damage from there.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They look good in my opinion, nice and clean. I cannot see anything bad, the pelts are rather good. Have some rep mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Lookin' good! The pelts look fantastic and the models have a lot of character.

I think these guys could benefit from a little harsher highlighting, it looks like you tried this at some places. For example; the guy with the extended bolt pistol arm, the highlighting looks very good on his arm, but you need to do this all over the model, it looks as if you just did it sporadically in some places on the model, but you missed important areas like his legs, and most of his helmet. This might not make sense at the moment, so feel free to PM me if you want me to explain this some more.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Highlights*

Hi mate

Yeah I know what you mean about the guy with the bolt pistol,I tried a little experimental highlighting on just him to see how hard it was to do and see how it looked,please feel free to explain some more,im having a little difficulty finding a link to highlighting power armour anyway.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Just added my Logan model to the list,please be patiant,the photo dident come out to well am gonna take it again and re-post it,but it will do for now.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dude these are looking great.
dont give me "i dont have time to paint" thats all you seem to do at work (i know i do too but.....)
I need to get some more stuff bought and painted up, you know i dont want to play with unpainted IG.
Back in after leave so we can have a game or two. You could pop over to mine during leave if ya fancy......
D


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Wolves continued.....*

Ok, so now I have just completed the last 3 models to my first squad of 10 GH, and have also completed their transport Rhino, the Rhino is basically complete, I am going to add a few pieces here and there from left overs of my wolf battle pack, skulls, a storm shield etc watch this space for that.
I have also made the rhino look very muddy and battle damaged, hope it has come out ok(your opinions on that please) something I found very enjoyable and alot easier than trying to do it on power armour.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

nice man, be seeing them soon!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers mate...k:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... since you asked for a suggestion about Highlighting... I would start with the following... get a drybrushing brush and drybrush over the armour in white... similar to this... Sorry for the crappy pic, but this was from before I had the new camera.... regardless, I think it does a good job picking out the highlights knee and the arms... 










You want to go VERY light on the paint and just enough to give a bit of light contrast on the armor bits....

Also, for the heads, try this... Tallarn flesh for a base, wash with Ogryn Flesh, then a light drybursh with Elf flesh to highlight....


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

cheers mate much appreciated, watch my logs to see the results


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

John where the battle rep mate?


----------

